# Any One Tries Barons Pale Ale



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

Hey 

Went to dan muphies yeasterday and like I do when I go there now (since I started homebrewing) I pick up a 6 pack of a random beer I never heard of or tried. I got Barons pale ale and its a nice drop I think. But it is only my 2nd or 3rd pale ale I have tried (never looked out for a pale ale and when I start to I notice there is not alot) Could be a reason for not trying it.

I must admit I wasnt a big beer drinker till about 4 years ago and when I got into it only know lagers and crap ones at that (vb) lol. Since I started brewing I am expanding my tastes and at first I will say it was hard to get used to the different tastes but now I seem to love searching for more and more. Still havnt got around to dark beers I got to james squire golden ale and to be honest wasnt impressed. It was on tap and alot of people have said its really good but eather I dont like it or they had a dud keg.


----------



## jbowers (6/1/10)

Have you had little creatures? That is by far the best readily available, reasonably priced pale ale that this country is producing.

Edit: To answer your question, nah I haven't had a chance to try the pale ale. I had one or two of their others a long time ago and wasnt hugely impressed. That being said, it was amongst a fairly long night of consumption.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

not to sure if i tried little creatures I remember my brother ordered one a few years ago but cant remember trying it. but that was when I only drunk VB lol will get a 6 pack when next time. the other pale ale (well amber ale) was james squires amber ale I truley liked that as well


----------



## jbowers (6/1/10)

The JS Amber is a solid drop. If you like that I can imagine you would very much like some good british beers such as Fullers London Pride or ESB. The JS golden ale doesn't sit very well with me. That's just me though. Plenty of people seem to like it fine.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

yeah sound like you have a taste close to mine lol will try some them beers. I get confused and lost in dan murphys some times they do have a good range of imports but I dont know where to start. Maybe pick a isle and start from the end lol  another beer I did get there time befor last and was really good was bitburger or something like that I loved it


----------



## manticle (6/1/10)

kelbygreen said:


> I get confused and lost in dan murphys some times they do have a good range of imports but I dont know where to start.



Every time you go in get 3 or 4 that you know and love and 2 (different ones) you've never tried. If it turns out one or both of the new ones is shite, you still have beer you know you like.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

haha yeah I always have a carton of standby cheap stuff (well wont once I get brew production going) that seems to be tooheys new VB just taste like crap watered down now haah. cant wait to get some good extracts punched out 

Edit: Might have to get a list of beers I like as well as a brewing record going  least I wont forget the beers I like


----------



## manticle (6/1/10)

I meant good beer on standby.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

haha good beer is a luxury for me ATM if its over $10 a 6 pack I cant afford it  once I start my new job I will be mass producing my beer stuff paying other people to try theres :lol:


----------



## jbowers (6/1/10)

If you want above average quaffing beer, dont hesitate to get oettinger. It's stupidly cheap at dan murphys. 30 bucks a case and, though nowhere near the best examples, is a perfectly decent pilsener ideally suited to a hot day. Beats the hell out of tooheys or vb. In price and flavour.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

yeah DM's is about 15 min drive away why I dont go as much as I would like as the bottle shop here I can almost hit it if I threw a rock lol but yeah if its a good beer and good price id make the drive. Might pick up a 6 pack tomorrow and see if I like it then if its good might go that way be another 4 days befor I will have to buy a carton again (well 5 if I buy a 6 pack tomorrow  )


----------



## pbrosnan (6/1/10)

kelbygreen said:


> Hey
> 
> Went to dan muphies yeasterday and like I do when I go there now (since I started homebrewing) I pick up a 6 pack of a random beer I never heard of or tried. I got Barons pale ale and its a nice drop I think. But it is only my 2nd or 3rd pale ale I have tried (never looked out for a pale ale and when I start to I notice there is not alot) Could be a reason for not trying it.
> 
> I must admit I wasnt a big beer drinker till about 4 years ago and when I got into it only know lagers and crap ones at that (vb) lol. Since I started brewing I am expanding my tastes and at first I will say it was hard to get used to the different tastes but now I seem to love searching for more and more. Still havnt got around to dark beers I got to james squire golden ale and to be honest wasnt impressed. It was on tap and alot of people have said its really good but eather I dont like it or they had a dud keg.


I've had it. It's what I would call inoffensive, i.e. on the slightly sweet side of bland. LCPA is a completely different beer being a US style pale ale which means its not sweet and very hoppy. The English ales mentioned are quite good and I'd add Timothy Taylors Landlord's Ale which has a lot more character that most English ales. Well's Bombardier is good too. And these beers are readily available in Australia. IIRC the main market for Baron's was mainstream US which probably fits with the inoffensive tag.


----------



## jbowers (6/1/10)

I agree wholeheartedly with all said above. That being said, I've never given little creatures to someone and had them not like it. It's a hugely likeable beer.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/10)

Yeah as I say I havnt ventured out to far away from crappy aussie beers as yet so not sure what my tolerance is (but seems to be growing every day) so its good to get names to beers people think are good so I can try them if i like them good if not I know more of what I like in a beer which hopefully will be easier to make beers I like.


----------



## HoppingMad (6/1/10)

Try the Baron's ESB if you can find it. Nice roastiness to it, quite yummy. Haven't tried the Barons Pale myself.

Tried an unusual pale from Dan's called 'Firefly' the other day - that one wasn't too bad actually. Has a red label. Not as big in hops as a Little Creatures Pale but quite a good one to suss out if you can find it.

Hopper.


----------



## thanme (7/1/10)

I really like Barons Pale. At first, I thought it was a little boring, but now I like it a lot. It's very refreshing, and you can taste a slight hint of Nelson Sauvin. To be honest, I reckon I'd choose it over a Coopers!


----------



## Pennywise (7/1/10)

I like the pale ale as a nice quaffer, would be a good one to sway the megaswillers over I reckon. Big +1 on the ESB, loverly drop


----------



## A3k (7/1/10)

Yeah the Barron's pale is a nice easy drinking drop. On a summer day it's very refreshing. A very different beer to LCPA in my opinion. Much less flavour in all areas. Different beers for different times i reckon.

And also agree with the ESB.


----------



## jbowers (7/1/10)

For me, LCPA is an ideal summer thirst slaker. Different strokes for different folks I guess!


----------



## pjwhite5 (7/1/10)

Hey All,

I first tried Barons Pale ale on tap at a pub in Sydney City, and thought it was a really good drop and kept going back. Over the Christmas break I picked up a 6 pack to down after mowing the lawn, and I couldn't finish it. It tasted like someone forgot to put the hops in, just a sweet malt flavour. tried it again a couple of days later, same thing. Ended up tipping the rest out. The best before date on the bottle still had a good few months left so I think it was fairly fresh, but it obviously had a very hard trip to the bottlo.

PJ


----------



## bum (7/1/10)

Does anyone know if the ones in the shops now are the BUL ones still or from the new brewery?


----------



## kelbygreen (7/1/10)

well mine didnt tast to malty seemed like there was plenty of hop flavour (not that I know what to look for yet) didnt have a great deal of aroma though I was drinking it from the bottle. I like it and will defenetly buy it again.

not sure who brews it bum just says brewed by barons brewing pty LTD level 1, 1 moncur st woollahara NSW if that means anything to you


----------



## jbowers (7/1/10)

Man, you need to get in to drinking from a glass. Well, you don't - but if you want to asses any element of a beer then doing so out of a glass really is the only way. Try a beer poured in to a glass next to one in a bottle. Totally different taste!


----------



## Muggus (7/1/10)

pjwhite5 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I first tried Barons Pale ale on tap at a pub in Sydney City, and thought it was a really good drop and kept going back. Over the Christmas break I picked up a 6 pack to down after mowing the lawn, and I couldn't finish it. It tasted like someone forgot to put the hops in, just a sweet malt flavour. tried it again a couple of days later, same thing. Ended up tipping the rest out. The best before date on the bottle still had a good few months left so I think it was fairly fresh, but it obviously had a very hard trip to the bottlo.
> 
> PJ


I've found this too.
Barons PA off tap is quite a quaffable drop (as is the lager), something i'd be happy to drink many of if a better micro is not available...which is rare to be honest! 
But the bottled form seems a bit heavy going and unbalanced, definate lack of bitterness. And this is not the first beer i've found this with...i'm looking at you Redoak!


----------



## jdsaint (7/1/10)

I enjoy barons Pale Ale, but if i am spending a little extra a buy fat yak pale ale, give coopers' a go


----------



## Ives_MD (8/1/10)

bum said:


> Does anyone know if the ones in the shops now are the BUL ones still or from the new brewery?




when i was in bottle o' spotted the Barons PA had new brown cardboard packaging for the case different from the old white boxes. Not sure if the six packs were the same or not, but figured that may be a sign of the new brewery? clean slate that sort of thing...

PS: for My2C ESB is the better of the Barons stable, with honorable mention to the native ones.. Also worth checking out is the other Barons owned brand Snowy Mountain Brewery, the SMB razorback red is a good drop but not for this time of year...


----------



## thirstycritter (18/1/10)

I've picked up a carton of Barons PA every now and then when I need a change from LC PA - or when I just need to spend a little less. The price seems to fluctuate, I've picked it up as cheap as $45 a carton but yesterday it was back to $60. For that price I'm more inclined to pick up some James Squire's for $50.

I don't mind the Barons PA but I like the Black Wattle Original Ale much better.


----------



## A3k (18/1/10)

I just bought the Barons Lemon Myrtle wit 6pack.

Not why they call this a wit. it was far from it. 
I have no idea what lemon myrtle is, but i don't think i like it.
I almost bought a carton, but glad i didn't.


----------



## seemax (18/1/10)

Barons ESB is good... good roasty/malt backbone, not as much yeast character as I would of expected.

Barons PA I found to be fairly plain, no aroma to speak of and very low bitterness for me. Subtle malt character.


----------

